# Can we sponsor Sri Lankan maid over 50?



## expatdj (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Everyone
I have been trying to find out if we can sponsor our maid who is Sri Lankan and over 50 years of age. Does anyone know the answer or where I can find out this information. We currently live in Kuwait and will be relocating in July to Dubai. 

We are British and have sponsored our Maid in Kuwait but she is concered there is an age restriction in Dubai. We hoped she could join us after her holiday home to Sri Lanka this summer once we have sorted out the necessary paperwork and my husband has his residency and then can invite her to join us. 

If anyone could offer advice on this it would be most appreciated as of course she is concerned as am I as she is a great live in and I really would like her to come along with us as she has become part of our family.

I have tried calling the DNRD but with no luck and looked online but found this site so am hoping maybe someone can shed light on this question.

Thanks in advance 

DJ


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The age limits are not set by dubai but by the home country of the maid. UAE doesnt have an age limit that differs for the maids then other workers in the uae is my understanding.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

expatdj said:


> Hi Everyone
> I have been trying to find out if we can sponsor our maid who is Sri Lankan and over 50 years of age.


 Are you sure you want to do this ? Sri Lanka may have banned women below 25 to work as maid overseas, but they confirmed that the move is intended to eventually impose a total ban on women being maids overseas.


----------

